# Has anyone read Gilles Fert's book "Breeding Queens"?



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I have a copy. Not a bad little book, some techniques are the same as in Laidlaw's book.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Yes, I have a copy. Not a bad little book, some techniques are the same as in Laidlaw's book.


Where did you buy your copy? For now, it looks like I would be ordering it sent from France.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend ordered it for me as a gift for helping with his bees, I am not sure where he ordered from.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes, it is worth owning.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

It is not in my first row of beekeeping books.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

There are some unique and interesting techniques for introducing virgins queens in the book. Never tried them. But an interesting read.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

BWrangler said:


> There are some unique and interesting techniques for introducing virgins queens in the book. Never tried them. But an interesting read.


In this book? "Breeding Queens" by Gilles Fert? On what page?

One example of the not-so-clear text in the english version, exactly quoted, page 61:
"It is possible to take samples from a young queen immediately she starts laying. However it is preferable to let her lay for a few days first. This is why the young queen is not harvested till about the fifteenth day after the introduction of the royal jelly."


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Juhani Lunden said:


> It is not in my first row of beekeeping books.


In mine neither. Never looked into it a second time. It is OK, but outdated.


----------



## NH Beekeeper (Jan 18, 2015)

Juhani Lunden said:


> It is not in my first row of beekeeping books.


What would be some title/names on your first row of books? Always looking to expand my library.


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

Brother Adams books, Hive and the Honeybee, The Illustrated Encyclopedia of beekeeping by Morse and Hooper, Queen rearing and Bee breeding by Laidlaw and Page, Dealing with Genes by Berg and Singer, Elevage, election et insemination instrumentale des reines d`abeilles by Jos Guth and last but not least two books by Friedrich Ruttner: Zuchttechnik und zuchtauslese bei der Biene and Naturgeschichte der Honigbienen.


----------



## NH Beekeeper (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks. Looks like the last 3 to 4 from laidlaw and on I need and may be in French? Gotta take an inventory some day on about the 100 I do have.
Thanks


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Juhani and Everyone

My bad. Sorry.

I finally found the book. But couldn't find the introduction techniques I was looking for.

What's written is pretty straight forward.

-dm


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

On another note, does anyone know of the author/book for a virgin queen introduction technique that uses bees confined and shaken up inside a paper bag.

-dm


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BWrangler said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> On another note, does anyone know of the author/book for a virgin queen introduction technique that uses bees confined and shaken up inside a paper bag.


 I have Snelgrove's book The Introduction of Queen Bees but I'm not sure if that's what you're thinking of...


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

I have been trying to order a copy and we were just informed that the English version is sold out. 

He didn't provide any future plans of a reprint. Perhaps with enough interest this could be considered.

Joe


----------

